# How to find a rep of Juice Plus



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi ladies,
I would like to start buying Juice + for my kids. How do I find a good rep with affordable prices?
yulia


----------



## JlynnS (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.1asapjuiceplus.com


----------

